# Test #'s I got



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Jan 24 Late Evening I tested my water this is what I got
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 140 Highest reading
PH 5-6
Ammonia 0

After testing did 40% waterchange

Jan 25 Tested Early Afternoon 1pm
Nitrite less than .25
Nitrate 140 Hightest reading
PH 9
Ammonia 0

Jan 25 Late Evening 7pm
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 140 Highest reading
PH 6
Ammonia 0

After testing did 40% waterchange

Jan 25 Late evening 8pm
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 80
PH 7
Ammonia 0

Tap Water
Ph 7.4-7.8
Nitrate 0

After looking at the #'s I was thinking that my nitrate could of been possibly off the charts because 140 was the last color on the test chart.

Should I do some more water changes to lower the nitrate to about 40?

What do you think caused my #'s to be off.

I don't leave any food in the tank. I do 40% weekly. The tank is a 240g with 13 pygos.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Clean your filters, clean your gravel real well, and check your tap water for nitrate.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Clean your filters, clean your gravel real well, and check your tap water for nitrate.


 clean with the water you take out or use dechlorinated water to clean. have you got plants? they often help and you can add nitra-zorb to help with excess nitrAtes


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a wet/dry, how am I supposed to clean it? As for nitrates in my tap its in my first post and its 0.

As for vacuuming the gravel. I spend the whole time cleaning it when I do a waterchange. I don't just sit there, I'm constantly cleaning it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

MPower said:


> I have a wet/dry, how am I supposed to clean it? As for nitrates in my tap its in my first post and its 0.
> 
> As for vacuuming the gravel. I spend the whole time cleaning it when I do a waterchange. I don't just sit there, I'm constantly cleaning it.


 where does it say nitrAtes 0, its says 140 and goes down? wet/dry filters dont need that much maintanance, your going to get nitrAtes no matter what, it sounds like you haver a high bio load. just carry on with the water changes to reduce it then. monitor ph levels before hand when adding water though. as long as ammonia and nitrItes stay at 0 then thats what matters


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> where does it say nitrAtes 0, its says 140 and goes down? wet/dry filters dont need that much maintanance, your going to get nitrAtes no matter what, it sounds like you haver a high bio load. just carry on with the water changes to reduce it then. monitor ph levels before hand when adding water though. as long as ammonia and nitrItes stay at 0 then thats what matters





> Tap Water
> Ph 7.4-7.8
> Nitrate 0


I think you need to ease up on the water changes a bit. Im saying this because of the large fluxuations in the PH....These fish can adjust to high nitrAtes much easier than ph changes from 5 to 9.
I would take out a few gallon and test it. Then take some to a lfs and have them test it. You are getting some massive fluxuations and I would want to make sure my tests were accurate. Dont worry about cleaning your filter, that is not the problem.


----------

